# Wincc flex 2008 interner fehler beim generieren



## RMLIF (20 Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Hab folgendes problem beim generieren von wincc flex projekt
taucht ein interner fehler auf

Error : Interner FEHLER (Detail: Der Objektverweis wurde nicht auf eine Objektinstanz festgelegt.) 

kann mir jemand von euch sagen was das beteuten soll siemens konnte mir auch nicht wirklich helfen soll die temporären dateien löschen sind aber keine zum löschen da

Grüße Rudi


----------



## Ralle (20 Oktober 2008)

Die Siemens-Leute meinen sicherlich im WinCCFlex den Menüpunkt:

"Extras/Temporäre Dateien löschen".

Danach neu generieren. Hast du das ausgeführt?


----------



## RMLIF (20 Oktober 2008)

Ja hab ich bin aber gerade noch auf einen anderen beitrag gestoßen hat was mit der schriftart tahoma zu tun das die bei meinem xp nicht passt


----------



## luggi (19 Februar 2009)

*Problem beim wandeln von Schriftarten*

Hallo Rudi

Habe dasselbe Problem mit WINCC2008
Habe auch herausgefunden, das es irgenetwas mit der Schriftart TAHOMA zu tun hat.  Würde mich interressieren, ob und vor allem wie du das Problem gelöst hast.

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus 

Ludwig


----------



## Guste (22 Februar 2009)

Das temporäre löschen hat bei mir nix gebracht. Es gibt aber den Hotfix 4. Den habe ich aufgespielt da war das Problem beseitigt.


----------



## luggi (27 Februar 2009)

Bei diesem Beitrag geht es um WINCC 2008.
Meines Wissens gibt es für WINCC 2008 kein Hotfix 4 sondern nur HF3 mit dem ich es bereits probiert habe (ohne Erfolg).


----------



## luggi (27 Februar 2009)

Ok jetzt hab ichs endlich geschafft. Hat mir auch ein anderes Generierungsproblem eines anderen Projekts behoben. Und zwar wurde die Generierung bei dem anderen Projekt mit der folgenden Fehlermeldung abgebrochen.
Interner Fehler (Detail: der Wert darf nicht null sein. Parametername: key)


Man muss im Reg Editor die Schriftart Tahoma bei den Fonts zusätzlich neu eingeben. Bei mir war diese unter Tahoma Standard definiert, was für WINCC nicht verständlich war. Zumindes nicht für alle Bediengeräte!!!!?????


----------



## pleu (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo luggi

ich habe auch das Problem.
Ich habe auch Tahoma neu eingeben. Kannst Du beschreiben wie Du das genau gemacht hast.


----------

